# Hoping to hear from Albertan Med tech reservists.



## HTFUAlberta (9 Jul 2013)

Greetings to All:

I'd like to first off state that I've gone through this site in conjunction with google searches but am still looking for some specific answers. I'm hoping to apply to 15 Field Amb in the next few months. I do not want to waste the recruiter's time and have found this forum to be a great resource with tons of knowledge and support. I have a two specific questions:

Would being an EMT registered with ACOP help me on my way to as far as qualifications? I noticed that med techs are trained to the EMR level but I am curious if I could transfer my training towards prior learning assessment. I totally understand and appreciate that any and all training is necessary and vital but am hoping to get close to something in my civillian scope of practice. I don't know how the CF approaches certifications from provincial licensing bodies (in my case ACOP) and can't seem to find an answer.

I am also wondering how to balance a reservist career as a shift worker. I'm a firefighter so I may not be able to make 100% of the practices and/or weekends. How flexible is the CF with shift workers as reservists?

Last but not least I'm looking to talk with someone who is a NCM in a Field Amb reserve unit in Alberta to bounce questions off of as they arise. I don't want to harass anybody in the recruiting office. Any help would be greatly appreciated.

Regards, HTFUAlberta  :yellow:


----------



## mariomike (9 Jul 2013)

HTFUAlberta said:
			
		

> I am also wondering how to balance a reservist career as a shift worker. I'm a firefighter so I may not be able to make 100% of the practices and/or weekends. How flexible is the CF with shift workers as reservists?



Some discussion of full-time members of the Emergency Services also serving as Reservists.

Shift Work and Reserve Training.
http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/84673.0


----------



## Swing-Pro (16 Jul 2013)

As a Reservist, following completion of your Basic Military Qualification (BMQ) and BMQ-L (Land) your first Trades course as a Medical Assistant is the Reserve Qualification Level 3 (RQL3) in Borden; members completing this course are trained to the Advanced Medical First Responder Level 2 (AMFR2) certification. I compare the course to the Emergency Medical Responder (EMR) level of training with the exception that you also learn Intravenous (IV) administration and specific field skills. 

If you enroll and have your Primary Care Paramedic (PCP) certificate, you could apply for Prior Learning Assessment and Recognition (PLAR). If approved you may be exempt from taking a portion of your RQL3 training. Members with PLAR status join courses in progress to complete IV administration and field training. There are many benefits to having PCP and related Emergency Medical Services (EMS) training as the knowledge and experience are valuable to home units and if you are already trained and experienced then you are likely suited for what the job can entail. It is my understanding that members with a PCP certificate and having completed their RQL3 training are designated as a Medical Technician instead of Medical Assistant. 

I am employed as a PCP and balance out work and family commitments. I'm unable to attend all training though I try to schedule wisely. We have limited time during training nights and have much to accomplish prior to summer tasking's. Therefore we stress to our members that attendance is key though we also understand that family comes first. I am from Saskatchewan so I cannot provide insight on unit function in Alberta. Please don’t hesitate to ask the recruiter questions; they are available to provide you with answers so you can make an informed decision.


----------

